# Select package vs select classic pkg



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

Select package is available via retentions but make sure u ask for select package not select classic. Select pkg has everything classic for 39.99 but has the following channels:

Abc family
food network
gac
hallmark
history channel
history international
lifetime

select is a great package for 39.99 but just make sure u are getting select and not select classic otherwise u will not get the following channels above

hope it helps


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you have this package? If you are getting a $10 off for two year credit for free HD, does that continue if you are on this package? I was considering it, because all I really watch is CNN, ESPN, and ESPN2, which last time I checked, were all included.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there a complete list of channels for SELECT somewhere?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Is there a complete list of channels for SELECT somewhere?


This is the list from three months ago:

265 A&EHD
374 BYU TV
329 Black Entertainment Television
353 Bloomberg Television
350 C-SPAN (m)
351 C-SPAN 2 (m)
355 CNBC
357 CNBC World
202 CNN
296 Cartoon Network (East)
297 Cartoon Network (West)
376 Christian Television Network
371 Church Channel
249 Comedy Central
327 Country Music Television
1 Customer Information Channel
369 Daystar
278 Discovery Channel
290 Disney Channel (East)
291 Disney Channel (West)
206 ESPN
209 ESPN 2
370 EWTN
448 Enlace Christian Television
360 FOX News Channel
261 Fit TV
2068 GEM NET
365 GOD TV
281 HD Theater
306 HDNet
449 HITN
204 Headline News
229 Home & Garden Television
240 Home Shopping Network
368 Hope Channel
364 Inspiration Network
313 Jewelry Television Network
366 Jewish Life Television
280 Learning Channel, The
375 Link TV
2183 MHz Worldview
356 MSNBC
331 MTV
283 NASA TV
378 NRB Network
299 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (East) HD
300 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (West)
447 ONCE
379 PBS
317 QVC
275 QVC
316 ShopNBC (m)
803 Sonic Tap: 60's Revolution
804 Sonic Tap: 70's Hits
840 Sonic Tap: 8-Tracks
805 Sonic Tap: 80's Hits
806 Sonic Tap: 90s Hits
832 Sonic Tap: Adult Alternative
821 Sonic Tap: Adult Contemporary
834 Sonic Tap: Alternative
820 Sonic Tap: Beautiful Instrumentals
801 Sonic Tap: Big Band Swing
812 Sonic Tap: Bluegrass
854 Sonic Tap: Blues
850 Sonic Tap: Classic Jazz Vocal Band
842 Sonic Tap: Classic R&B
833 Sonic Tap: Classic Rock
859 Sonic Tap: Dance
870 Sonic Tap: Fiesta Tropical
827 Sonic Tap: Gospel Glory
855 Sonic Tap: Great Standards
809 Sonic Tap: Hit Country
811 Sonic Tap: Honky Tonk Tavern
818 Sonic Tap: Hottest Hits
875 Sonic Tap: Hurbano
847 Sonic Tap: Hype (Explicit)
835 Sonic Tap: Ink'd
871 Sonic Tap: Latin Hits
879 Sonic Tap: Latin Jazz
866 Sonic Tap: Light Classical
819 Sonic Tap: Love Songs
802 Sonic Tap: Malt Shop Oldies
876 Sonic Tap: Mariachi
853 Sonic Tap: Metro Blend
814 Sonic Tap: Modern Country
872 Sonic Tap: Musica De Las Americas
856 Sonic Tap: New Age
807 Sonic Tap: Rat Pack
838 Sonic Tap: Reality Bites
810 Sonic Tap: Red, Rock and Blues
863 Sonic Tap: Reggae
845 Sonic Tap: Retro Disco
878 Sonic Tap: Rock en Espanol
874 Sonic Tap: Salsa
843 Sonic Tap: Silky Soul
822 Sonic Tap: Silver Screen
836 Sonic Tap: Singers-Songwriters
851 Sonic Tap: Smooth Jazz
849 Sonic Tap: Soft Hits
858 Sonic Tap: SubTerranean
864 Sonic Tap: Symphonic
846 Sonic Tap: The Boombox (Explicit)
826 Sonic Tap: The Spirit
816 Sonic Tap: Today's Hits
808 Sonic Tap: Traditional Country
817 Sonic Tap: Y2K Hits
857 Sonic Tap: Zen
247 TBS Superstation
377 TCT Network
75 TNT
245 TNT
237 TV Guide Channel
101 The 101
372 Trinity Broadcasting Network
242 USA Network
440 V-ME
335 VH1
362 Weather Channel, The
373 Word Network
367 World Harvest Television
________


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA (Jan 1, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Do you have this package? If you are getting a $10 off for two year credit for free HD, does that continue if you are on this package? I was considering it, because all I really watch is CNN, ESPN, and ESPN2, which last time I checked, were all included.


I have the Select package and am getting the 24 months of free HD ($10 monthly credit). No issues as long as you are on auto pay.


----------



## WVChops_SigTau (Apr 9, 2010)

Select Classic is the old Select package still at $39.99. The new Select is $44.99 and includes the additional channels in the OP, but not Investigation Discovery.


----------



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

yea just found out 44.99


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Is there a complete list of channels for SELECT somewhere?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/compare/printablePackageChannels.jsp?packageId=1150002&skuId=sku1750025


----------



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a DVR with the select package? I have an HD-DVR that I'm getting the $10 HD credit for, and don't really want to lose that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jab5325 said:


> Does anyone have a DVR with the select package? I have an HD-DVR that I'm getting the $10 HD credit for, and don't really want to lose that.


While I had heard that you need a Choice package or higher to get the HD credit, I have also heard of some people with the Select package keeping the HD credit as well.

- Merg


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

I can confirm success with this. (I had no idea that there was even another level of Select - thanks OP!)

I just called in and asked them to convert us from Classic to regular Select (it is 44.99/mo rather than 39.99/mo). I also had not yet called in to ask them for the 24 month HD credit, so they also applied this (and confirmed the transaction on my online account)

Net result from this phone call was a drop in our monthly bill of $5, while adding some channels (notably Hallmark, Biography, Food) that my wife had greatly missed.

Awesome! :up:

(And thanks again!)


----------

